# Need a Suitable Clock Generator.. BD-70G..



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

I am Kush Mishra and I have a friend who wants to overclock his processor..

He has a BD-70G motherboard and some old 1.90 GHz processor.. I have cleand up and his mobo and PC is all set.. He will be using SetFSB to overclock his processor so, I want to know the clock generator to usefor this mobo..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 26, 2012)

Google it dude!


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't find it..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 26, 2012)

Sad, do you even know the PSU your friend has? You could end up frying his components if you try to overclock with limited knowledge and overclocking is better done through the BIOS, not any software.


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

Bro, he has a 250W PSU.. And his MOBO is really old.. And I have already overclocked my processor 'Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.8 GHz' to 3.5 GHz using softwarez using my knowledge..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 26, 2012)

250W PSU may not be able to withstand the OC, get a good PSU, atleast a Corsair CX 430 V2.


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

Yaar I have a 180W PSU and I have OCed to 4.0GHz..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2012)

pentium 4 can be overclocked only by tweaking fsb & even then a 1.8/1.9GHz P4 overclocked will not consume much power.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 27, 2012)

koolent said:


> Yaar I have a 180W PSU and I have OCed to 4.0GHz..



well...not a smart thing to do....
@OP...finding the correct clock gen is pretty hard...try trial and error with set FSB


----------



## koolent (Mar 3, 2012)

well, he has found it..


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 4, 2012)

koolent said:


> Yaar I have a 180W PSU and I have OCed to 4.0GHz..



lol .. Something is burning over here .. 
Dear, let me tell u, OC is nt child's play, lots of guys burnt their cpus and gpus. Before oc ur cpu u need to understand what r u tring to do. And let me tell u, every chip is diffarent. For ex: a guy may hit 5ghz with 2500k, but sometimes u can't do it with a same cpu.
But before OC ur cpu, u need a good psu, a good cpu cooler and few benchmark softwere. prime95 is recommended for test and real temp for chking temp.
Increase ur clocks slowly in bios, run prime95 for 15-20 min atleast, chk cpu temp. And don't go over 70-75c. Also chk for cpu voltage, don't go too far.
Search in google for better guides. And do it in ur OWN RISK.


----------



## koolent (Mar 4, 2012)

heres the snapshot of CPU-Z:

*i44.tinypic.com/xc7h3o.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> lol .. Something is burning over here ..



180W 75% PSU >>> 450W 40% efficient PSU.

correct me if i am wrong but most likely koolent is using PSU that came with his PC (most likely branded) and those PSU are not Chinese crap. Those have at least better build quality and efficiency than iball & techcom, etc.


----------



## koolent (Mar 4, 2012)

Yup.. Thnx Sam..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> 180W 75% PSU >>> 450W 40% efficient PSU.
> 
> correct me if i am wrong but most likely koolent is using PSU that came with his PC (most likely branded) and those PSU are not Chinese crap. Those have at least better build quality and efficiency than iball & techcom, etc.



sam how do u know about him and which psu he uses..i think OP has assembled pc and must likely will have local psu...

also i want set fsb or clockgen for my mobo intel 945DCCR if anyone finds then pm me or reply..


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 5, 2012)

koolent said:


> heres the snapshot of CPU-Z:
> 
> *i44.tinypic.com/xc7h3o.jpg



this pics proves nothing, i can set 5ghz (or even more) on my 2500k for a few mins. but that does nt prove that it is a good OC in my chip !! post some benchmark result and also temps of idle & load temps(software which u can use/measure) ..


----------



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

Which software shud I use for benchmark results ?


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 5, 2012)

koolent said:


> Which software shud I use for benchmark results ?



For cpu+gpu u can use 3d mark vantage. For stable oc test use prime95 (at least run for 15-20 min)and for temp monitor use real temp.


----------



## koolent (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok.. Bro thnx a lot


----------

